# Big sale on watch straps



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

https://www.watchshop.com/accessories/straps/morellato.plp

Looks like Watchshop are clearing out, and it is easy to see why - their descriptions are appalling. They don't say the material, the lug width or anything. The lug width is easy to work out though - the last two digits of the product code are the mm. :yes:

I don't know the variations in quality, but some were £66.70 reduced to £15 and a quick search shows them to be crocodile. They will be with me tomorrow (Cousins want £66 for their croc straps, plus VAT, but be aware you can't sell the watch overseas with a genuine croc strap due to the ridiculous CITES regulations forbidding the transportation of some animal products - but people can buy a new strap in their country, requiring the killing of more animals!)


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for that, just bought a couple myself.

If you cut and paste the long code into google, most of the straps are/were available elsewhere, so you can get a decent description.


----------



## Ugg10 (Nov 26, 2020)

Many thanks, just ordered a couple of dark brown straps for my SeaQ.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks Scott. I bought a Morellato fabric strap from Ebay recently and I really like it. Just bought another one (different colour) in the sale for half the price, and added a couple of others since they're going so cheap.


----------



## Thrudge (Nov 30, 2017)

That's a great shout, thank you very much! I've just bagged a couple, and one of them will go very nicely with my Christopher Ward.


----------



## Shoughie0 (Jan 17, 2005)

scottswatches said:


> They will be with me tomorrow ...


 Thank you, that's a great headsup. If it's not too much to ask, please could you post the lengths of the straps, (i.e., short end and long end without buckle), when you receive them.


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Bought some stuff I do not need, don't know whether to thank you or curse you


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Daveyboyz said:


> Bought some stuff I do not need, don't know whether to thank you or curse you


 I'll take either :laugh:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Shoughie0 said:


> Thank you, that's a great headsup. If it's not too much to ask, please could you post the lengths of the straps, (i.e., short end and long end without buckle), when you receive them.


 They didn't arrive, unless they are being sent via courier. But once they are here I will update you


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

the site is great isn't it 

i managed to find - using the filters in the sale section - 2 men's watches which apparently don't have movements i.e. not quartz, not auto, but specifically 'none' :hmmm9uh: ... cheapy casios but still :huh:

:laughing2dw:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

scottswatches said:


> They didn't arrive, unless they are being sent via courier. But once they are here I will update you


 Mine are supposed to be coming RM Tracked 48.


----------



## King Tut (Oct 1, 2021)

Anyone know what the discount code is?


----------



## King Tut (Oct 1, 2021)

King Tut said:


> Anyone know what the discount code is?


 S'ok found it ~ BK25


----------



## Shoughie0 (Jan 17, 2005)

Try BF25.


----------



## Ugg10 (Nov 26, 2020)

Shoughie0 said:


> Thank you, that's a great headsup. If it's not too much to ask, please could you post the lengths of the straps, (i.e., short end and long end without buckle), when you receive them.


 Got my two this morning - Looks like they are both the standard 120/75mm length. Both look pretty well made, fairly soft leather but not particularly weighty. Will try the more informal one on later and see how it goes.


----------



## Dilly (Dec 23, 2019)

My croc one came today. Looks and feels quite nice, well worth £15. The wife hates it so ill have to wear it when im taking my mistress out for dinner. artytime:


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Dilly said:


> My croc one came today. Looks and feels quite nice, well worth £15. The wife hates it so ill have to wear it when im taking my mistress out for dinner. artytime:


 Just tell her you like crocodile skin as it reminds you of her mother.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Glad everyone else's have arrived. Meanwhile mine haven't shown up and they were meant to be on a 24 hour delivery :angry:


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

scottswatches said:


> Glad everyone else's have arrived. Meanwhile mine haven't shown up and they were meant to be on a 24 hour delivery :angry:


 Mine came today too - looks they were too busy getting ours all out!


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

scottswatches said:


> Glad everyone else's have arrived. Meanwhile mine haven't shown up and they were meant to be on a 24 hour delivery :angry:


 You should have waited a day or two before posting and drumming up business for them.....or maybe they're making you wait while they calculate your commission :laughing2dw:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

scottswatches said:


> Glad everyone else's have arrived. Meanwhile mine haven't shown up and they were meant to be on a 24 hour delivery :angry:


 Mine arrived today too. I have an email confirmation of the order with an RM tracking code. Did you get one?

With the awful pictures and lack of description, at first I thought at least one wasn't what I ordered. Now I realise it was, but not what I really wanted. Even so, they seem to be okay straps and amazing for the price.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

spinynorman said:


> Mine arrived today too. I have an email confirmation of the order with an RM tracking code. Did you get one?
> 
> With the awful pictures and lack of description, at first I thought at least one wasn't what I ordered. Now I realise it was, but not what I really wanted. Even so, they seem to be okay straps and amazing for the price.


 Yep. They were due on Friday, then Saturday, then apparently (and news to me) they were told we didn't take deliveries on the weekend, then it was due again today. Sounds like a RM issue, and we didn't get any post today.

Hopefully tomorrow. I also have a record amount of incoming watches - 36 are in the post, so it could be very busy for our postie!


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Just in case type purchases, I guess I will always find a use for such things eventually.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

My straps arrived - with awful paperwork but the straps are good value. I've ordered more so I must like them!


----------



## Dilly (Dec 23, 2019)

The wife says its only a bargain if you need it.............


----------



## Duncan U. (May 16, 2021)

Dilly said:


> The wife says its only a bargain if you need it.............
> 
> View attachment 56445


 She's right you know :yes:


----------

